# Answer to Your Questions: Freedom No Pull Harness



## FreedomNoPullHarness (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Jessica. I am owned by Mia, the Standard Poodle, seven cats and a bunny.

I had a customer come to our store to inquire about the Freedom No Pull Harness. She asked if we sold it. I said "as a matter of fact I designed the harness and the manufacturing process and own the patent on it." 

She said she heard about the harness on the Poodle forum. I said "i have a Poodle." And well here I am.

My partner and I own a store outside of NYC. We just love animals. We have a beautiful kitty orphanage in our store that we build to house and take care of shelter kitties until they find homes. 

Although our store is in one of the largest malls in the country, we don't sell animals. We do sell ONLY products made in the USA. 

I was excited to learn about the Poodle forum, as I love my girl Mia. 

With regards to the harness. I am happy to answer any training and usage questions regarding the Freedom No Pull Harness.

Here are some pictures of Mia....

Jessica
designer and patent owner of the Freedom No Pull Harness
Freedom No Pull Harness Buy Direct from Harness Inventor


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww, Mia is lovely!

We have one of your harnesses and really like it! We had actually gotten a different brand of harness, but I noticed that it fell around our pup's knees and made it really hard for him to walk. 

When we were in our early puppy training/socialization class they mentioned the Freedom harness and had them available for clients to try. It just so happened that someone else in the class had a pup who quickly outgrew her XS harness and they were so kind as to give it to us.

The XS currently fits our 5 month old oversize mini/small standard Poodle puppy, but at 17 pounds it seems like he is just about outgrowing it so I'll have to look into getting a new one soon.

I sure wish they were more available locally so I wouldn't have to either drive an hour to get the new harness, or pay for shipping.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Mia is beautiful and this looks like a great harness. I am currently using an Easy Walk harness with Lily. It works, but it seems your product is better yet. When I walk her alone I don't need it as I can reinforce the training...but when walking all 3 together, it makes it easier, because her energy level ratchets up when she is in the group, and it's nice to just walk them and not have to worry. 

I have a couple questions: 

I live near Albany- are there any local shops here that carry it?

Lily is only 12 lbs- will the xsmall be small enough? I know, you wouldn't think a 12 lb dog needs this- but she is a bundle if energy!
Thanks


----------



## FreedomNoPullHarness (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi SparkyJoe,
Based on your poodle's size you should be ok for a little while with the harness you have. When you think you are outgrowing it let me know. I will have you take measurements to make sure you are getting the appropriate size.

Jessica
Freedom No Pull Harness Buy Direct from Harness Inventor


----------



## FreedomNoPullHarness (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi CarolineK,

To best assist you with sizing please take a measurement of your dog's girth. Start behind the front legs, go under the belly and all the way around. Take an exact measurement to the body. 

Lily is right on the edge and the x-small may not be small enough. But I will be able to tell better with the measurement.

Jessica


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Jessica- thanks. She is 17 inches so it should work. Any shops around Albany that carry your product? I'd love to try it on as the easy walk harness sometimes slips between her legs. She's tall and skinny.


----------



## FreedomNoPullHarness (Sep 23, 2014)

Carolinek said:


> Jessica- thanks. She is 17 inches so it should work. Any shops around Albany that carry your product? I'd love to try it on as the easy walk harness sometimes slips between her legs. She's tall and skinny.


Hi,
I have the harness manufactured and distributed from the manufacturing facility. So unfortunately, I don't have a list of who is actively selling my harness. Our store is not too terribly far away, we are in West Nyack, NY. So if you ever want to take a trip we are here for you. Or you can order directly on our website Freedom No Pull Harness Buy Direct from Harness Inventor.

Jessica


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Jessica- thanks for your prompt response. I'll probably take my chances and just order her an xsmall. Sounds like it will work


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gee, I have looked at your website - how come you don't make them for the little ones 3-10 pounders?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Gee, I have looked at your website - how come you don't make them for the little ones 3-10 pounders?


Maybe she will if we convince her the wee ones can use this too !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Maybe she will if we convince her the wee ones can use this too !



Oh yes, I would love that - I tried the Petite easy walk and that is too big - wish I could find one the right size because you really don't want the little one to pull on their trachea - and it is extremely difficult to lure train a dog down by your ankle!


----------

